# Is pipe smoking becoming more popular?



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Simple question... Is there any indication that pipe smoking is becoming a little more popular? Online retailers seem to rotate through the good stuff pretty quickly and my local B&M is selling pipes and tins at a steady pace. I'm admittedly very new to the hobby so maybe it's been a constant slow churn that I'm finally aware of... But, I'd like to think it's picking up a little, at least?

Also, I know there are a few online retailers that read this forum, I'd be curious how they see the market?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just on this board I see more people jumping ship over to pipes...but locally here at the B&M I rarely see someone come in to buy some pipe tobacco.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't seen it myself, other than on this forum which is what Ray said. yep


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've read a lot about how sales are down, but most of that is a couple years old. It does seem like we get a lot of new pipe smokers here, and a lot of people from the cigar side who decide to give it a try. I hope there is a trend (like Ray, I don't see a lot of people smoking pipes locally, but we don't make up nearly as large a part of the population as cigar and cigarette smokers so a fairly large increase would still only be a handful of people in most areas).

One thing that does have me optimistic about the future of pipe smoking is the number of younger guys I see getting into it. I started smoking a pipe seriously when I was 21 (going on 20 years ago). It was years before I saw someone else anywhere near my age smoking a pipe, most were 20-30+ years older. Now, I see a lot of 20 something guys on Puff picking it up, and a former employee at a local B&M was probably in his mid-20's and he was a pipe smoker (hmm, past tense, I assume he is still in his mid-20's and a pipe smoker, I just don't see him around now that he no longer works there). _That_ is very good for the future of the hobby.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Just the other day on my way home I saw 3 people in their cars smoking a pipe, and they weren't older men, they were late 30's to early 40's. I have since seen it a few more times. This can't be a coincidence.

That said, it would take a huge influx of pipe smokers to make a large impact on the pipe tobacco market.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I know that there is a lot more shortage of tobaccos now than there used to be. That either indicates more smokers or more hoarders.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, the threat that is the subject of another thread (taxes) is why I am trying to stockpile. That could be the reason for shortages.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Well, the threat that is the subject of another thread (taxes) is why I am trying to stockpile. That could be the reason for shortages.


True, but don't look at me I have only been stockpiling for a couple months. :smile:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

So, if the online retailers are experiencing a higher than average stockout rate then either the demand has increased or the supply has decreased, right? I know, I'm a genius right?

Not sure there is evidence of decreased supply, but is it possible that this and other pipe/tobacco forums are triggering the stockpiling or are there actually more customers now? 

I'm asking this because I had a chat with a guy filling in for the local B&M shop owner during the Chicago show. He mentioned how after the dot com bubble burst people stopped buying cigars and lots of shops went under. The economy is tentatively on the upswing so one would think that a few more shops might pop up in the near future. If there is indeed an increase in pipe smoking then this would help the trend.

Really I'm asking all of this because I can't shake the feeling that I've jumped into a hobby that is dying away. Kinda like when someone shows up at Prom just as the last song is winding down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> Simple question... Is there any indication that pipe smoking is becoming a little more popular? Online retailers seem to rotate through the good stuff pretty quickly and my local B&M is selling pipes and tins at a steady pace. I'm admittedly very new to the hobby so maybe it's been a constant slow churn that I'm finally aware of... But, I'd like to think it's picking up a little, at least?
> 
> Also, I know there are a few online retailers that read this forum, I'd be curious how they see the market?


Pipe tobacco is the cheapest route! In this bad economy it only makes sense!:rockon:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree completly, It seems as though pipe smoking is becoming more and more popular. When I am out and about I notice people smoking pipes. This might be the same as before but I didnt notice them because I was not a pipe smoker. The same thing happened to me when I got a Mazda RX7, I just started noticing them all over the place.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> So, if the online retailers are experiencing a higher than average stockout rate then either the demand has increased or the supply has decreased, right? I know, I'm a genius right?
> 
> Not sure there is evidence of decreased supply, but is it possible that this and other pipe/tobacco forums are triggering the stockpiling or are there actually more customers now?
> 
> ...


This is a great reason to cellar if you can.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pipe tobacco is the cheapest route! In this bad economy it only makes sense!:rockon:


Too bad we can't buy Cuban Pipe Tobaccco....or can you????:ballchain:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Zfog said:


> This is a great reason to cellar if you can.


True, but this is competing with my other stockpiling initiatives. I've got a total of 3 tins and 3 boxes of PA in my cellar... Pretty sad but it's a start.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I've heard that the industry overall is down. But I find that hard to believe for a variety of reasons. For example, in a recent interview the head of Peterson said they can't get enough briar to keep up with demand. I take that as a very encouraging sign.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Johnny Rock said:


> Too bad we can't buy Cuban Pipe Tobaccco....or can you????:ballchain:


Yes there is such a thing as Cuban pipe tobacco, but from what I have heard it's just the scraps left over from the cigar factories, and it's horrible. This was from someone who was born in Cuba and knows a thing or two about tobacco.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

If it is, I don't see it. I can't remember the last time I saw someone smoking a pipe in public. However, everytime I go to my local B&M, they're short of PA and CH. Somebody's smoking it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Too bad we can't buy Cuban Pipe Tobaccco....or can you????:ballchain:


Homemade Cuban Pipe Tobacco - BOTL Cigar Forums - Brothers of the Leaf


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is something else to think about. More and more places are starting to cut out any kind of smoking all together. Obviously this is going to make many people angry (^^^^this guy) but there are also many people that support non-smoking...uh...areas. I also think that many people are becoming more health conscious, so picking up pipe smoking isnt really top priority. 

Just what i though about when reading through.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I couldnt answer this question but I can say the online retailers have one new customer in Australia and for that I blame the forums. ound:


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been smoking a pipe off and on for the last 15 years and the only time I've ever seen someone smoking a pipe in public is at the ren fest. Every time I talk about to friends or coworkers they always tell me about their grandpa smoking pipe and tell me how good it always smelled but that's it. My buddy and I go to the pub and smoke our churchwardens and get people saying how cool our pipes are (pun intended) but no one else is smoking them. I went to my local b&m And they had about ten different tins and their own bulk stuff. Another "cigar shop" opened up near by And I went with a friend. Thinking any self respecting cigar shop has some kind of pipe tobacco. I asked the owner if they had any he just looked at me and said it's a cigar shop. Any crap, I got a few buddies that smoke pipes maybe we'll start the Dallas pipe smokers club or something.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> I've been smoking a pipe off and on for the last 15 years and the only time I've ever seen someone smoking a pipe in public is at the ren fest. Every time I talk about to friends or coworkers they always tell me about their grandpa smoking pipe and tell me how good it always smelled but that's it. My buddy and I go to the pub and smoke our churchwardens and get people saying how cool our pipes are (pun intended) but no one else is smoking them. I went to my local b&m And they had about ten different tins and their own bulk stuff. Another "cigar shop" opened up near by And I went with a friend. Thinking any self respecting cigar shop has some kind of pipe tobacco. I asked the owner if they had any he just looked at me and said it's a cigar shop. Any crap, I got a few buddies that smoke pipes maybe we'll start the Dallas pipe smokers club or something.


Sorry for the rant/ramble/thing...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Too bad we can't buy Cuban Pipe Tobaccco....or can you????:ballchain:


If the Cubans invented a cure for cancer, they wouldn't let it in.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Not sure if more people are pipe smoking, But since I have started I sure have noticed a lot more pipe smokers. Usually its older folks in vehicles, Saw a old man hanging halfway out his truck lighting his falcon a few days ago.

Or like the other day i happend to walk by a customer and got a good wiff of CBW, Mentioning it out loud the guys compliments with "Good Nose".


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw a youtube video a ways back, with the owner of a pipe store talking about how things were picking up a lot. He gave some detail about the history of the place and how his business had doubled(?) in the past year. 

I wouldn't sell short the influence of the codger crowd, switching from cigarettes to pipes because of taxes, their health, trying to one-up the cigar smokers :wink:...remember, the percentage of the population over 60 has been increasing as us old guys have decided not to die after all -- or at least not until acquiring some more pipes and smoking through our cellars.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I see perhaps two pipe smokers a year. This year, I've seen three. One old codger walking down River St. in Savannah, one undergrad on campus with a cheepo pirate skull meer, and another old timer doing landscaping work with a Kaywoodie bulldog clenched in his teeth.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I see a lot of smokers picking it up and going for the high nico tobaccos. My friend started as a way to wean himself off of cigs and it's working... 

Pipe tobacco is dirt cheap compaired to cigs...


----------



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually ran across someone smoking a pipe while walking through the Harvard University area today - not sure if he was a local or not, but could smell it was some kind of aromatic. I didn't have time to say hello sadly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

All trends are down.

I don't think much of anecdotal evidence, but 15-10yrs ago, I used to see a lot of pipes being smoked. Now, I see none.

Supply and demand? Yes, supply is down because demand has crashed. Therefore, all pipe tobaccos are less-produced and the good ones are harder to find.

Briar. Briar has been in increasingly short supply since I was first introduced to the pipe in 1979. Deforestation, plowing, less people able to make a living foraging for it and harvesting it... less demand of higher-priced product, makes it more rare and more expensive and, in the end, lower quality. Less and less pipe smokers, competing for less and less quality briar, less and less manufacturers being able to make payroll, makes for a very few "great" pipes, being chased by a very few con$umers able to con$ume them.

Exponential upturn in popularity of pipe smoking on Puff and other internet communities:

We all must realize, that many of us turn to forums for the simple reason that we are unable to find any outlet for our hobbyist zeal elsewhere. Putting it this way, if you were surrounded by pipe smokers, everywhere you went, why would you ever feel the need to seek out a forum on the internet, in order to discuss your passion? Same with cigars. 10yrs ago, I would never (and didn't) seek out camaraderie among cigar hobbyists on the internet. There were plenty of us around and lots of action. Now? Not so much.

The deal is, the fishbowl is getting smaller, so there are more fish crowded into it. The size of the bowl has shrunk faster than the number of fish, but the number of fish is close behind. The fish, will always be more resourceful than the bowl, so we will always find comfort in numbers...


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I think after hitting a low point, we are making a comeback. Due to cigars being so expensive and due to the younger college age guys taking it up. Just look at eBay, prices are up and sales are up. Try getting some brands of pipe tobacco! Yes there is some hoarding but there is also a lot of young guys hoarding.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Very good point Herf N Terf: "Guns kill people the same way spoons make you fat."

That is absolutely brilliant! Would you mind if I used it outside of the interwebz world?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Talking with the local stores that do still carry inexpensive briar and cob pipes and a select few OTC's, they can't keep the stuff in stock. Some have said that older and young alike are buying them out as fast as they get it in. The most popular reason seems to be that they were trying to quit cigarettes and wanted something cheaper.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was smoking my pipe outside of the local pizza joint/brewery about 2 week ago. (Yes we have to smoke outside). Even outside I got several comments on the aroma and how nice it was. I'm fairly new to pipes and that was my first time smoking in public.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think we may be experiencing a bit of a bump, probably a temporary one, due to the tobacco's place in society today and the accompanying cigarette taxes, but I'd have to say that, in the 'big picture', Herf N Terf is right. But that doesn't mean I can't enjoy it! Heck, I was never one of the cool kids anyway...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NarJar said:


> Very good point Herf N Terf: "Guns kill people the same way spoons make you fat."
> 
> That is absolutely brilliant! Would you mind if I used it outside of the interwebz world?


I was on a pro gun website once! They hate Rosie O'Donnell because she is anti gun! Anyway they had a pictures of here on their website stuffing here face in various public places. In one picture she is stuffing some pastry into her face with her hands no utensils. Under the picture it said.
"Guns kill people the same way spoons made Rosie O'Donnell Fat":first:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Gun or pipe thread? Sorry but I dont see how guns are relevant to this thread.:dunno: (Or forks, knives, fat, thin, celebrity, etc etc)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Gun or pipe thread? Sorry but I dont see how guns are relevant to this thread.:dunno: (Or forks, knives, fat, thin, celebrity, etc etc)


The comment was in reference to Don's signature! Whats the matter with you. Get some rest bro tomorrows another day!:dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The comment was in reference to Don's signature! Whats the matter with you. Get some rest bro tomorrows another day!:dunno:


And how is Don's signature relevant to the original post? The ask for that usage of an often used phrase should have been in PM. :focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> And how is Don's signature relevant to the original post? The ask for that usage of an often used phrase should have been in PM. :focus:


I don't think you got it as you say we Yanks have a funny accent.:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Getting back on topic.

Did anybody see my pipe ? I hope Rosie O'Donnell didn't eat the damn thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent points and they do point towards my concern that this is a slowly dying "art". If demand is the same, or slightly increasing, but it is funneled through a decreasing number of brick and mortar shops, then it is only logical that more people will turn to both forums like this and online retailers and create what appears to be a rise in popularity...

As an aside, your avatar is incredibly distracting... :biggrin1:



Herf N Turf said:


> All trends are down.
> 
> I don't think much of anecdotal evidence, but 15-10yrs ago, I used to see a lot of pipes being smoked. Now, I see none.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> If it is, I don't see it. I can't remember the last time I saw someone smoking a pipe in public. However, everytime I go to my local B&M, they're short of PA and CH. Somebody's smoking it.


I tried it, I really wanted to like it for economic reasons alone. But, every bowl left me thinking about the cigarettes I gave up years ago and/or wishing I had a cigar instead.

I have seen one piper in the last 6 months and that was on Christmas Eve walking around Beacon Hill in Boston (I was smoking a cigar at the time).


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Talking with the local stores that do still carry inexpensive briar and cob pipes and a select few OTC's, they can't keep the stuff in stock. Some have said that older and young alike are buying them out as fast as they get it in. The most popular reason seems to be that they were trying to quit cigarettes and wanted something cheaper.


Interesting point. I was in Savannah a few weeks ago and checked the two shops on or near River Street. One had a wide selection of pipes and a few tins but his prices were crazy high. The other shop (Exotica something-or-other) was great. There was a very nice woman behind the counter that offered lots of advice. I asked about cobs, she says she can't keep them in stock because the college kids snap them up as soon as they come in. I assumed they use them for tobacco, but maybe I'm being naive.

My local B&M doesn't carry cobs, I think he's afraid people will buy those instead of the briars and he then makes a lower margin. The local drugstores seem to go through Dr Grabows and cobs pretty quickly.

I wonder if the high learning curve means people try pipe smoking but don't keep with it, therefore few progress far enough that they're willing to fork out more money for good briar pipes?


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

There certainly seems to be a surge in interest that ive noticed even being a piper for only a year. Lot of cigar and even some cigarette smokers.

Why? No telling really. I think a portion of it has to do with increased taxes, especially on cigarettes. Many were around during the heyday and decided to give it a whirl, and others (like me) saw our grandparents and parents smoke them and were curious.

I dont think theyve moved much towards pop culture however.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

B.L. Sims said:


> I dont think theyve moved much towards pop culture however.


Pop culture people won't be popsters forever. :hippie:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to suggest that the hope of seeing young pipe smokers in large numbers is a fond one. I started at 18, but that was young even then; during the height of pipe smoking, it was a "mature man's" game all the way. It requires discipline, baggage, and a training program, not much sought after in the 18-25 age group.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

About 8 months ago I would have never given pipe smoking a second look. I figured I would give it a shot when I was older. Well I made it a few months. I am 26 years old and love smoking my pipe..... all the time!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I see a strong cigar culture growing in the USA, even with the state of the economy. That can be seen by the introduction of branded cigar lounges like Arturo Fuente, Montecristo, Cohiba etc.

Unfortunately, I have not seen or heard of even one new pipe shop (B&M or online) since picking-up the pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> Unfortunately, I have not seen or heard of even one new pipe shop (B&M or online) since picking-up the pipe.


But are they still closing their doors at the same rate? If it's not getting worse, that's better! :lol:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> But are they still closing their doors at the same rate? If it's not getting worse, that's better! :lol:


I'm lucky that there are 6 B&M pipe tobacconists in the greater Bay Area where I live, however, there used to be more including long-gone chains like the Tinderbox. And while these places do carry pipes & tobaccos, their main focus nowadays are cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> About 8 months ago I would have never given pipe smoking a second look. I figured I would give it a shot when I was older. Well I made it a few months. I am 26 years old and love smoking my pipe..... all the time!


Great news Zack send me all those old crappy Cubans! Since you have mo use for them!!!!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::wave::wave:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I too am 26 and enjoy my pipe quite a bit. I never was a big cig smoker, so I wasn't one who used pipe smoking as a weening device. If the weather is nice, and I have had a long week I will fire up a nice cigar on a Friday afternoon. I also will smoke a cigar some time during the weekend if its nice, but I always smoke a bowl or 2 before bed because pipe tobacco is that damn good.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's definately a new world for me, so difficult to comment about "more popular", but I can tell you that if Wal-Mart is stocking pipe tobacco in their stores, then someone is buying it. They don't carry inventory for the fun of it. Now, whether or not they are carrying more now, or less, I couldn't tell you?

I do think the popularity trend in cigars will help the pipe trade, as the natural progression is to look for and try to discover new flavors, and pipes really opens that door up!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Aside from myself, I haven't seen anyone smoke a pipe in public in YEARS.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

DanR said:


> It's definately a new world for me, so difficult to comment about "more popular", but I can tell you that if Wal-Mart is stocking pipe tobacco in their stores, then someone is buying it. They don't carry inventory for the fun of it. Now, whether or not they are carrying more now, or less, I couldn't tell you?
> 
> I do think the popularity trend in cigars will help the pipe trade, as the natural progression is to look for and try to discover new flavors, and pipes really opens that door up!


I think the whole no-smoking-in-public crackdown has forced many people to cigarettes.

You can't have a 'quick pipe' or 'quick cigar'. And if you get to a place such as a restaurant or mall or even a bar now, and you know you can't walk in with your pipe light or cigar burning, you're not going to smoke 10 mins of a 45 min cigar then toss it. But with a cigarette, you can have one in 5 minutes.

The available time to smoke a pipe or cigar has been drastically cut down for people outside of the home when they're out and about, because you can't take them inside anywhere now. And since they take so long to smoke, people just don't bother. I'm that way. If I'm going somewhere that I can't smoke, and it takes 10 mins to get there, I'm not going to bother lighting up a cigar or bowl of tobacco that'll take me 45 mins to finish. But I can have 2 cigarettes on the way if I just want nicotine.

Before you could go to a bar, take a couple nice big toro or double corona size cigars, and that would be your night's tobacco. Smoke while you drink. Now you can't smoke inside, so one has to to stand outside for a quick 5 min cigarette.

Of course, those who smoke in their homes don't have any problems finding the time to smoke  I don't smoke inside though. :redface:


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Well today I saw one step in the right direction...a new tobacco shop opened in my town! They were already closed, but looking in the window I saw...TINS OF TOBACCO!!! I was (and still am) so excited to go back tomorrow and see what they have...and hopefully drop off my resume


----------



## inxs_piper (May 20, 2011)

According to my local tobacco shops, the answer NO, they don't carry many pipes or pipe tobacco because they don't really sell much. I have to special order everything. But then again you look online, eBay is a fight for every pipe and online retailers can't keep tobacco in stock. Don't know if it dwindling quantities with a surge in demand or or just dwindling quantities alone. 

I have notice a couple of movies with pipe smokers in them lately "Sherlock Holmes" and even the new movie "bridesmaids". There is also a thriving online community of pipe smokers. So maybe it's up, just not in my area.

Cigar popularity is defiantly growing, so maybe that translates in to pipe smokers to. That's how I started, didn't want to spend an hour smoking a cigar everytime, and with a pipe I can vary the time I spend smoking and still enjoy the time I do have without wasting $$$ and tobacco.


----------



## mlcjuggler (May 18, 2011)

No one in my town that i have noticed smokes a pipe in public. I started smoking mine every once in a while while outside with my friends or during a band practice, and ever since i started that more people have started coming out with pipes!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, I have for the first time (that I can remember) seen a fellow pipe smoke in person smoking a pipe. It caught me off guard, actually and I think I was staring at him...

In support of the questionable increase in popularity I can only add that I was _in_ a pipe and tobacco shop, not out in the general public, when I saw the good brother smoking.

On a side note, if you're ever in Tampa, FL be sure to stop in Edward's Pipe and Tobacco. It's a neat old shop with a good selection of tins and a gazillion house blends plus some very nice house-branded pipes. This is the original Edward's - the rest are franchises apparently.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

inxs_piper said:


> According to my local tobacco shops, the answer NO, they don't carry many pipes or pipe tobacco because they don't really sell much. I have to special order everything. *But then again you look online, eBay is a fight for every pipe and online retailers can't keep tobacco in stock.*


 Snipped for brevity...

I think the difference here is paying 65%+ in punitive taxes in a B&M versus not doing so online. Even so, the big etailers maintain massive inventories because of that demand.
I called a local cigar shop here at one point and asked about tinned tobacco, and the proprietor flat out told me he can't sell tinned tobacco at double when it's available on the internet. Even my much loved and frequented local B&M only gets a piece of my tin business by having rare tins and a great staff, which I am willing to pay more for.

As far as ebay and estate pipes, people looking for money in this economy realize the money that can be made there. Like any collectible on ebay once people become aware of the value the incredible deals kind of evaporate. It doesn't take many active resellers to cherry pick a lot of the windfall auctions.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I can understand the desire for cheaper tobacco, especially in this economy, but at the same time I wish we didn't have to see the local stores doing so poorly and going under. We need a mid-year IPSD type of thing where everyone goes and buys some tobacco from their local B&M. Whether it's a tin or just a couple ounces of their bulk house blend, if enough people do it, it still helps. Not to mention it's good publicity for the pipe if more a lot of people see a lot of people buying pipe tobacco.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, I believe the glory days of pipe smoking are behind us. With the widespread smoking bans that are happening it's difficult to be an every day smoker, and pipes are not the simplest way to partake either. The majority of people that smoke, smoke cigarettes, they're quick and easy, and fit into out lifestyles of instant gratification. If you are going to be an occasional smoker or do it for the satisfaction and relaxation aspect of it cigars are the easy choice. Beginners buy machine mades at any gas station, and then if they decide to do so can move on to handmades and store them in a ziploc bag until they take it to the next level. Any schmo with 5 bucks in they're pocket can buy a decent cigar and get enjoyment out of it. Here again there is the convenience factor. Smoking a pipe (and enjoying it) takes a certain amount of technique to do it correctly without burning your tongue off, or having to relight every 3 puffs. Knowing this technique isn't common knowledge and unless you are reading about it on the internet or have someone to actually show you the way your probably going to give up. 

I'm sure that with the current economic conditions that there are people migrating to the pipe from cigars or from cigarettes, but those people, and the the few new ones that are taking it up for the first time will ever constitute a boom like was seen in the 90's with cigars. 

Now that I've said that, I do believe that we are in the glory days as far as the quality of tobacco that is on the market. Blenders are producing tobacco for a market that is smoking for recreation and want tobaccos that are pleasing to the palette yet they want to experience new products as well, not many people will smoke the same blend day in and day out. With the cost of pipe tobacco relatively low blenders can afford to use exotic tobaccos, or use the best quality leaf because pipe smokers will pay a couple extra cents a bowl to smoke the best.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I'm sure that with the current economic conditions that there are people migrating to the pipe from cigars or from cigarettes, but those people, and the the few new ones that are taking it up for the first time will ever constitute a boom like was seen in the 90's with cigars.


God, I hope not. I could do without all the pretentious posers we'd get if pipe smoking became trendy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> God, I hope not. I could do without all the pretentious posers we'd get if pipe smoking became trendy.


I'm sure you could do without them quite easily, Mark, but think of how much fun we could have with it! "His pipe is bigger than his package." "The Gucci tobacco and pipe shoulder bag has room enough for a smoking jacket and cravat! The strap is cleverly designed for sloping shoulders!"


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Snipped for brevity...
> 
> I think the difference here is paying 65%+ in punitive taxes in a B&M versus not doing so online. Even so, the big etailers maintain massive inventories because of that demand.
> I called a local cigar shop here at one point and asked about tinned tobacco, and the proprietor flat out told me he can't sell tinned tobacco at double when it's available on the internet. Even my much loved and frequented local B&M only gets a piece of my tin business by having rare tins and a great staff, which I am willing to pay more for.
> <SNIP>


Here is a man who gets it. Asking B&M retailers of cigars but especially pipes and they are going to tell you that business is in the toilet. Sure, THEIR business probably is, but ill bet that the eTailers have a different story. It will only get worse for local establishments.

I go in and browse a place near where I work and I got to talking with the old man who runs it. He cant compete with the internet business and I fear one day theyll close their doors. I try to buy things there but most of it is "house blends", mainly aro's and sells for the online cost of a tin of premium tobacco.

Its a sad situation all around but we are seeing a market shift. Add to that my dollar does not go as far as it used to and when I can pay 1/2 for my order online vs in the store (which wont have everything I want) it is rather hard to pay local retail prices. On the one hand your trying to do whats best for yourself and pay less, on the other by not buying local your dooming the B&M's existance. Its a no-win situation.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think there is an increase in people buying the B&M "cheap" house pipe tobacco for roll your own cigs. Everywhere I go the B&M's have this right up front and the tins are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I buy the house blends all the time... ouch! Am I missing something? I might have to try a tin if these are considered cheap.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL no - that is why the "cheap" was in quotes. I quoted it because that seems to be the thinking of the non-pipe crowd.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Shawn said:


> I buy the house blends all the time... ouch! Am I missing something? I might have to try a tin if these are considered cheap.


Dont sweat it, putting it in a tin does not mean anything special. Alot of blends that can be bought in tins can also be bought in 1lb bags. Spending more on a tobacco does not mean its going to be inherently better.

That being said, it sure wouldnt hurt to branch out and try some of the reccomended "brand name" tobaccos.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Personally I don't think pipe smoking is becoming more popular, even with the young people picking it up.
I have a great smoke shop I frequent, Tobacco Barn in Lake Forrest California. But when I walk in, the place is cartering to more the cigar smokers, then the pipe smokers.
The owners, bought out the empty shop next to them, and put in a wonderful lounge, big screen tv, comfy chairs, coffee machine blab blab. But the pipes in generally aren't selling as much nor is the pipe tobacco.
Sure they sell their relabeled house blends, which probley is bulk Mcclellands, Lane, or PS blends, fact I seriouly think the blend Grandfather which is a burley cube cut, really is a PS blend.
when I go there, I see the regular pipe smokers, all maybe 10 us of, the a few that smoke a pipe, but prefer a stick, caz who really wants to hassle with a pipe after a long day at work, and the rest all cigar smokers.
Soo no pipe smoking is not getting more popular nor a new fad, and the reason why pipe shops can't keep PA or Carter hall and cobs in stock, espically if they are next to or close to a college, is caz the young people are probley using PA/ carter hall as RYO, and smoking the other weed in the cobs
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> Personally I don't think pipe smoking is becoming more popular, even with the young people picking it up.


As I said early on this thread, I don't think the young people were ever where it was at with pipe smoking. The boost to the pipe smoking crowd will come from those who quit smoking or branch out from cigars as they mature. This has always been the case, even in the heyday of pipe smoking -- it's never been a young man's game for the most part. With local taxes so high and people's shopping habits heavily influenced by online buying (in all product lines), I don't think the numbers will be reflected locally, as in your shop -- especially in California.

I'd add that "pipe/cigar lounges" did not exist in days gone by. This is a very recent phenomenon, having to do with grandfathering in of tobacco stores as legal places to smoke, as public smoking laws have eradicated "normal" smoking environments, such as country clubs, golf course clubhouses, bowling alleys, bars, _et hoc genus omne_. There was the occasional pipe club, but there was no such place in Charlottesville, Va when I started smoking a pipe (as far as I know), and nobody went to Mincer's Pipe Shop to smoke a pipe.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I don't really know if it's getting more popular or not as a whole everyone. As for locally (Dallas Texas) there are a number of tobacco stores but the mostly are focused to Cigars. With small sections for Pipers.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I stopped in to the local shop to pick up some more baccy (a few ounces of RLP-6, just to try it) and asked the owner if pipe and pipe tobacco sales were picking up. I asked because I've noticed over the last couple of months that his basket pipes have sold out, the decent tins don't stay on the shelves and many of the Petersons that I've looked at in the past are now gone.

Not surprisingly, he said that since the turn of the year sales have picked up noticeably. I take this as a positive sign, although the fact that he's not restocking the pipes sends a mixed message.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

freestoke said:


> <snip> as public smoking laws have eradicated "normal" smoking environments, such as country clubs, golf course clubhouses, bowling alleys, bars, _et hoc genus omne_


This reality is something that will work towards keeping pipe smoking from moving out of the niche it finds itself in today. The chances of casually encountering someone smoking a pipe and having a potential piper's curiosity piqued so that they might delve into the hobby is almost negligible these days. A person almost has to set about actively looking for a pipe smoker to run into one anymore.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The chances of casually encountering someone smoking a pipe has been negligible for at least fiffty years; it was disappearing long before smoking locations were restricted.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The chances of casually encountering someone smoking a pipe has been negligible for at least fiffty years; it was disappearing long before smoking locations were restricted.


Maybe not quite that long. 1961 is when I started smoking a pipe and there were a lot of pipe smokers around then. It died out pretty fast after that, so I'd say it had become rare by about 1980. (During the 70s, well into the Age of Aquarius, pipes were common, but they smelled different and there was usually only one passed around at a time, instead of everybody smoking their own. :hippie


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The chances of casually encountering someone smoking a pipe has been negligible for at least fiffty years; it was disappearing long before smoking locations were restricted.


This set me to thinking. (Always a dangerous activity. Don't try this at home without adult supervision. And never alone!) While there were quite a few pipe smokers here and there back in the 60s, I personally never ran into anybody smoking a pipe when I was smoking one. My brother had a friend who chain smoked a pipe, but I didn't see him much at school and never had a pipe with me when I did. For the most part, I didn't smoke a pipe in public, primarily because I was small and very young looking -- I felt a little pompous and silly with a pipe and didn't want people to think I was affecting a mature image for myself. I smoked my Nightcap and Standard Mixture like a fiend when I was studying, but that was alone in my apartment. As a result, I can say that I have never in my 50 years sat down and smoked a pipe with anybody at all except for a brief period in the Air Force, where a fellow officer and I smoked a pipe in the communications lab -- once again, by coincindence, while studying. Strange but true.

Probably why I like it here on Puff! I can smoke my pipe and talk to people!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

As I was sitting in my car at the gas station this morning I was just charring up my morning MacBaren in an MM Washington, and an older gentleman walked by puffing on a nice looking Oom Paul. We saw each other at about the same time, smiled, tipped our pipes at each other like we had rehearsed it, and went about our day.

So I don't see many folks smoking pipes, but we're a civil and social bunch nevertheless!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I've yet to run into smoking a pipe while I'm smoking mine. Usually at the golf range I work at, people give me the comments nice pipe, my grandfather smoked one, what that your smoking. 
and a few times I get kids who give me looks like they've never seen anybody smoking a pipe, or they stick their noses up in the air to avoid the smoke. think parents are programming their kids way way too much 
troy


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

It seems like there are a lot of new/newer pipe smokers that have quit or are trying to quit cigarettes. Assuming the lawsuits against it fail, the new nasty warning pictures that will take up over half the pack might drive a few people extra people into the pipe realm, just to avoid them. 

Regardless, I can confidently predict a boom in the once popular but now languishing cigarette case category. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Regardless, I can confidently predict a boom in the once popular but now languishing cigarette case category. You heard it here first, folks.


Wow! I was thinking EXACTLY the same thought last night. :hippie:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Wow! I was thinking EXACTLY the same thought last night. :hippie:


 I'll third that I suppose, same thought occurred to me when I saw the new packaging they are rolling out.

Hasn't Canada been like that for years? Do any of our Canadian brethren see folks packing cig cases around?


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

I would have to say yes it is becoming more popular just because of my observations where i work. I work at a casino out here in California and i first noticed that about 80% of the guests were cigarette smokers and the other 20% smoked cigars, just recently in fact that number has changed dramatically to the point of 65% cigarettes 25% cigars and 10% smoke a pipe! its not an odd thing anymore for me to see at least 1.5 dozen different folks during the day puffing away at a slot machine or at the table games whereas before i only noticed 1 pipe smoker but he doesnt really count as he is a regular...


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Exille said:


> I would have to say yes it is becoming more popular just because of my observations where i work. I work at a casino out here in California and i first noticed that about 80% of the guests were cigarette smokers and the other 20% smoked cigars, just recently in fact that number has changed dramatically to the point of 65% cigarettes 25% cigars and 10% smoke a pipe! its not an odd thing anymore for me to see at least 1.5 dozen different folks during the day puffing away at a slot machine or at the table games whereas before i only noticed 1 pipe smoker but he doesnt really count as he is a regular...


Just out of curiosity, is it mainly old(er) guys you see or are there a significant number of younger pipe smokers in the casino?


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I know one guy who smokes a pipe 24/7, and one guy who smokes pipes once in a while. I want to try a pipe soon. It seems like its not as harsh as cigar smoke, not that cigars taste bad, I love the taste.


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Just out of curiosity, is it mainly old(er) guys you see or are there a significant number of younger pipe smokers in the casino?


Just about all age groups actually with the exception of the 18-under because they arent aloud to touch the slot machines.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

> and a few times I get kids who give me looks like they've never seen anybody smoking a pipe, or they stick their noses up in the air to avoid the smoke. think parents are programming their kids way way too much
> troy


Haha. Reminds me of something that happened a few weeks ago.

I live in one of those mixed zoned apartments that are coming up now- apartments or condos on the 2nd floor and above, retail on the ground floor. We have no balconies so I use a courtyard where much of the retail stuff is when I want to smoke (in addition to the landscaping, there are benches and tables there).

Recently, I was out there smoking my pipe and a kid and his mom got out of their SUV and were walking towards Starbucks. The kid was looking at me funny and said something I couldn't hear to his mom. She said in a loud exaggerated voice (presumably for my benefit) "honey, he is a terrible, bad man, smoking a pipe in public where children can see him as if it was OK." She then glared at me, and it may have been my imagination, but I think her look hardened more when I burst out laughing.

Funny, she didn't hassle the cigarette smokers. I guess they are common enough still that they didn't catch her son's attention.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Haha. Reminds me of something that happened a few weeks ago.
> 
> I live in one of those mixed zoned apartments that are coming up now- apartments or condos on the 2nd floor and above, retail on the ground floor. We have no balconies so I use a courtyard where much of the retail stuff is when I want to smoke (in addition to the landscaping, there are benches and tables there).
> 
> ...


Thats just plain ignorance. If that was me in your shoes, I'd probably of said something real dumb with the big mouth I have.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Texasflood513 said:


> Thats just plain ignorance. If that was me in your shoes, I'd probably of said something real dumb with the big mouth I have.


She was at least 20 or 30 feet away (she was in the parking lot, I was sitting at a table), she wasn't in conversational distance. I would have had to yell out to make a comment. Besides, I think my total laughter made my point (and seriously pissed her off since I guess she was trying to shame me or something).


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

You sure she didn't think you were smoking weed? Seems like tobacco pipes are so uncommon these days that a lot of people think that the only use for any pipe is for marijuana. Kind of like the morons who think anyone brewing beer is clearly making moonshine or meth.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> You sure she didn't think you were smoking weed? Seems like tobacco pipes are so uncommon these days that a lot of people think that the only use for any pipe is for marijuana. Kind of like the morons who think anyone brewing beer is clearly making moonshine or meth.


I don't know for sure, but I was smoking something that looks like an old fashioned tobacco pipe (I don't remember for sure which pipe it was, but it was definitely a briar), there were other people around who didn't seem to take offense (which could have been a clue to her that it was nothing like pot), it was in public and daylight in an area where there are plenty of people and often cops (which should have told her it wasn't pot), and I don't really look like a pot-head (40 and I was dressed fairly professionally since it was after work, business casual)*. Heck, given her look and bumper stickers, my guess is she'd have been less offended if I _was_ smoking pot.

*I know that pot smokers come in all shapes and sizes. You can't tell by how someone looks. I mean I don't look like a stereotype of a pot smoker. Most pot smokers I've known were younger and quit long before they reached my age, usually it wasn't after work and they were still dressed for work, etc.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Heck, given her look and bumper stickers, my guess is she'd have been less offended if I _was_ smoking pot.


Too true! I still get tired of everyone saying how unhealthy it is to smoke, including a pipe, but then go on and on about how great it is to light up a joint and relax. Yeah, because that's really good on the lungs guys. You're inhaling the smoke from a burning substance for God's sake!!! Live and let live, but try to do so in the real world. Thank you very much!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the funny think at work is, when I'm out smoking my pipe. customers are heading back towards their cars, and they see me and they 
go the long way to avoid the smoke hahhaha
I just grin 
troy


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

I would say yes as well. As a college sophomore I see more friends that smoke pipes than cigars. I think it is making a move in my generation.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't comment as to the general population, but I know I am getting converts at the restaurant I work at. I've got one guy to start piping already, and I have three more seriously considering it.

Feel the power!

But yeah, I think it will gain some popularity due to rising cigarette costs. Although a part of me hopes that doesn't happen, since then pipe tobacco prices are likely to rise too…


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Although a part of me hopes that doesn't happen, since then pipe tobacco prices are likely to rise too&#8230;


Point, point, counterpoint, jf. It might turn into the smoking version of the golf nightmare, where popularity destroyed the golf courses.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I ponder the new generation of pipe smokers. Those in the 20 something age group, picking it up. But do they have the patients to stay with it. Since most 20 something guys, only have the patients to wait at a burger joint. sorry I don't buy it
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, but the seed could be planted for later. That was me, thirty years ago. Now, that I've moved to a slower-paced environment, and no longer a slave to Phillip Morris, I find myself more into it then I ever was back then.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but the seed could be planted for later. That was me, thirty years ago. Now, that I've moved to a slower-paced environment, and no longer a slave to Phillip Morris, I find myself more into it then I ever was back then.


Not to be a broken record on this thread, but pipe smoking was never, ever much of a young man's game, not in 1860s or 1960s.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but the seed could be planted for later. That was me, thirty years ago. Now, that I've moved to a slower-paced environment, and no longer a slave to Phillip Morris, I find myself more into it then I ever was back then.


I could see this. Someone tries it in his early 20's but doesn't have the patience. Later (as early as late 30's, like me) he tries it again and it sticks.

I tried cigarettes when I was younger but, thankfully, I didn't stick with them. I smoke cigars on occasion but can't stand the thought of burning $8+ for a single smoke. Pipes, on the other hand, offer tangible and durable items (the pipes) and the tobacco is relatively cheap and easy to store... They just make sense! :biggrin1:

I mentioned this before but when I was in Savannah, GA (college town) one of the tobacconists said she can't keep cobs in stock for very long because the college kids always buy them up. Sure, maybe they aren't using them for tobacco, but I bet at least some of them are.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

laloin said:


> Soo no pipe smoking is not getting more popular nor a new fad, and the reason why pipe shops can't keep PA or Carter hall and cobs in stock, espically if they are next to or close to a college, is caz the young people are probley using PA/ carter hall as RYO, and smoking the other weed in the cobs
> troy


I know this is a common theme to accuse the younger folk of but as a college student and a member of the croud you're describing, I'd highly disagree. First of all, I don't know anyone that RYOs. And I know half the smokers at my college. Second, out of anyone I know that partakes in "the other weed," they ain't doin it in a cob. Weed is a "scientific" process now with vaporizers etc.

I can also say that everyone I've smoked my pipe around has shown a lot of interest. Probably 5 or 6 guys have actually started as well. Anyone that I haven't converted to or at least convinced to occasionally partake in the pipe has commented on the fact that I'm smoking a pipe. No "wacky tobaccy" jokes, more "hey cool! a pipe!" type of stuff.

Fact is, trends repeat themselves. People like*D* pipes. That right there is proof enough that at some point, this hobby will make a comeback. I personally have seen a resurgence in my generation. People turn eighteen and try a cigar and buy a cob and try pipes as well. The aura of the pipe is once again beginning to attract people my age. Its not "goofy" anymore to be a college kid with a pipe; its refined, classy.

I've seen a resurgence. Will they maintain the hobby? Probably not. Will they pick up a pipe again later in life like many seem to do? I guess we'll see!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone who thinks a college student can afford to load up a full sized pipe with weed every time they want to get high is smoking some serious s**t themselves.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Anyone who thinks a college student can afford to load up a full sized pipe with weed every time they want to get high is smoking some serious s**t themselves.


It took me until this summer before I could even afford TOBACCO with anything good in it. Was a piper for a year before I tasted latakia for the first time. Something besides burley and cavendish was a freaking revelation haha.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

karatekyle said:


> Fact is, trends repeat themselves. People like*D* pipes. That right there is proof enough that at some point, this hobby will make a comeback.


I have to disagree. The last time pipes were still a popular smoking implement/fashion accessory/gift item for men was probably the 70s (with the zenith reached in the 50s/60s). Since then we have experienced the anti-tobacco barrage from the government, in the media, and popular culture.

Cigars managed to overcome that barrage in the 1990s, and although it did lead to more acceptance or inclusion in popular culture (there have been non-corporate/bad guy characters that smoke them, sometimes with regularity, on television since then), but it didn't lead to any meaningful relazing in government regulation or media treatment. In fact, that has gotten worse since then, in my opinion.

I think pipe smoking is more popular than, say, 10 years ago, for a few reasons. 1. cigar smokers looking for something new (or cheaper, per smoke) after 10-20 years of being into cigars, 2. cigarette smokers looking for a way to ween themselves off of cigarettes for health/cost reasons, and 3. since cigars are no longer counterculture the pipe looks all the more appealing to people that (at the very least) just want to be different.

I don't think that is enough to overcome 40 years of anti-smoking to make pipes a hobby that will go through a comeback, or to sustain it long term. Our best bet is for a big celebrity or celebrities to start smoking pipes. That will start a trend.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> Our best bet is for a big celebrity or celebrities to start smoking pipes. That will start a trend.


I've gotta say, if The Lord of the Rings movies didn't do it, I don't see it happening. I'm so glad they didn't neuter out the smoking and screw up the whole thing.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> I think pipe smoking is more popular than, say, 10 years ago, for a few reasons. 1. cigar smokers looking for something new (or cheaper, per smoke) after 10-20 years of being into cigars, 2. cigarette smokers looking for a way to ween themselves off of cigarettes for health/cost reasons, and 3. since cigars are no longer counterculture the pipe looks all the more appealing to people that (at the very least) just want to be different.


This is exactly what I'm saying. Pipes had their dip in popularity during the cigar boom. I think all of the cigar boomers are looking for something new. Pipes can be cheaper, more collectable, different, and most importantly NEW. Its the same reason every liquor store has ACID cigars. People like tobacco. ACIDs are something "new." People buy the holy heck out of them, even some real cigar aficionados. Thats whats happening with pipes as well. Pipes are something "new" again. People are starting to catch on and pipe sales are creeping upward.

Whatever the reasons are, the fact is, pipes are headed up. Even if its for cigarette smokers/counterculture/cigar puffers as you say. How many of us converted? Everyone I know here had a "path" they followed to the pipe.

And they all might drop it in a month or two but the likelihood of them picking it back up later in life is still a veritable possibility.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

karatekyle said:


> This is exactly what I'm saying. Pipes had their dip in popularity during the cigar boom. I think all of the cigar boomers are looking for something new. Pipes can be cheaper, more collectable, different, and most importantly NEW. Its the same reason every liquor store has ACID cigars. People like tobacco. ACIDs are something "new." People buy the holy heck out of them, even some real cigar aficionados. Thats whats happening with pipes as well. Pipes are something "new" again. People are starting to catch on and pipe sales are creeping upward.
> 
> Whatever the reasons are, the fact is, pipes are headed up. Even if its for cigarette smokers/counterculture/cigar puffers as you say. How many of us converted? Everyone I know here had a "path" they followed to the pipe.
> 
> And they all might drop it in a month or two but the likelihood of them picking it back up later in life is still a veritable possibility.


Yes, pipe sales are up for the reasons we've discussed, but let's not get overly excited, okay? It isn't anywhere close to becoming a fad or popular trend, nor will it ever.

When we start hearing from cigar shops big and small throughout the country that a) lots more new people than usual are coming in, and b) most or all of them are asking for pipes (which I don't carry but must now start because of demand) then you can claim pipes are "catching on" or "heading up".

If you see George Clooney or Brad Pitt smoking a pipe in public you would know it is becoming popular/accepable, but you ain't gonna see that happen.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Yes, pipe sales are up for the reasons we've discussed, but let's not get overly excited, okay? It isn't anywhere close to becoming a fad or popular trend, nor will it ever.


Thank the good Lord.



ChronoB said:


> When we start hearing from cigar shops big and small throughout the country that a) lots more new people than usual are coming in, and b) most or all of them are asking for pipes (which I don't carry but must now start because of demand) then you can claim pipes are "catching on" or "heading up".


Maybe not cigar shops but online tobacco vendors. Online pipe stores seem to be having great business lately, I feel comfortable attributing that to the handful of people I've single handedly converted to the pipe. And maybe a few here or there from other people's conversions 



ChronoB said:


> If you see George Clooney or Brad Pitt smoking a pipe in public you would know it is becoming popular/accepable, but you ain't gonna see that happen.


But thats not the point of the thread. Pipe smoking won't ever be "popular" like big hair in the 80s, frosted tips in the 90s or the shaggy "beiber" cut in the 2K's. Becoming "popular" is different from becoming "more popular." I've seen pipe smoking gaining a foothold in my own generation. I'm going to go smoke a pipe with a new pipe puffer later today in fact. So is it becoming popular? Probably not. Is it becoming more popular? Yes, of course (in my region at least).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Maybe not cigar shops but online tobacco vendors. Online pipe stores seem to be having great business lately, I feel comfortable attributing that to the handful of people I've single handedly converted to the pipe. And maybe a few here or there from other people's conversions


Viz., smokingpipes had to get a bigger server. Sounds like you've been doing yeoman work, Kyle! :tu


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Viz., smokingpipes had to get a bigger server. Sounds like you've been doing yeoman work, Kyle! :tu


Hahaha more than likely


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

> Maybe not cigar shops but online tobacco vendors. Online pipe stores seem to be having great business lately


They should...there are barely any smoke shops left that cater to pipe smokers, or could compete with the online vendors' prices! Atlanta has many cigar shops, but maybe one or two stores you could really call tobacconists. You want to know the level of popularity that pipe smoking enjoys among smokers? Go to a brick and mortar shop (that doesn't already cater to pipe smokers) and ask how many _new _people that come in ask about pipes rather than cigars (and how many new people there are, period). When the average cigar shop _has _to stock some Savs, Petes, and actual tins instead a few bulk jars - _and _they sell out consistently - you can say that pipe smoking is really starting to increase in popularity.



> But thats not the point of the thread. Pipe smoking won't ever be "popular" like big hair in the 80s, frosted tips in the 90s or the shaggy "beiber" cut in the 2K's. Becoming "popular" is different from becoming "more popular." I've seen pipe smoking gaining a foothold in my own generation. I'm going to go smoke a pipe with a new pipe puffer later today in fact. So is it becoming popular? Probably not. Is it becoming more popular? Yes, of course (in my region at least).


It is just as prudent to discuss whether pipe smoking can become more popular in the mind of general public, because until or unless that happens it will forever remain a fringe hobby. Besides, karatekyle was saying pipe smoking was a trend and hobby on the comeback. I was directly reponding to that. And to that point, when pipe smoking ever nears the level of enthusiasts (and public acceptance) that something like model trains enjoy I will say pipe smoking as a hobby is making a comeback.

There are some encouraging signs that pipe smoking is increasing, particularly in the under 40 crowd, but it largely remains a fringe hobby. Does anyone _really _expect that to change much?


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont really think youll see many public figures taking up the pipe and I think the "anti tobacco" movement has pretty well sealed the fate of ANY tobacco use shown in a good light. It wont be glamorized like it was during the better part of the 20th century (especially the 40's-70's), more of a silent "common man" uptick and popularity.

I just dont see many people going from pipes to cigars or cigarettes. I see many going from cigars and cigarettes to pipes for a multitude of reasons. Likley what is being experienced is a shift within the broader tobacco use umbrella vs attracting new smokers to the hobby. I myself started with cigars after enjoying one that was given as a gift. Its quite rare however for someone to just wake up one morning and decided "i want to smoke"- fewer still wake up and say "I want to smoke a pipe".

Ive equated it many times to the 3 little pigs and the pipe smokers seem to represent the last brick house that many are fleeing to, to avoid mounting taxes and increasing distain.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> If you see George Clooney or Brad Pitt smoking a pipe in public you would know it is becoming popular/accepable, but you ain't gonna see that happen.


One of the major networks is running an ad for an upcoming series called Playboy. Looks like it's a show about Hefner in his younger days. Anyway, for a few seconds there is a profile of Hef from the back. He's clenching a straight billiard and there are tendrils of smoke rising from the bowl...  Yeah, I know, I know, this is not the same thing as seeing Clooney or Pitt walk the red carpet with a pipe between his teeth.

But hey, if I had the opportunity to come back as Pitt, Clooney or Hef, I'm picking Hef!


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> They should...*there are barely any smoke shops left that cater to pipe smokers*, or could compete with the online


You want to know how insanely sadly true this is? there are 3 "smoke shops" in the town i live in, 2 of them only sell cigarettes and swisher sweets but the third carries cigarettes, fake and "real" cigars as well as hooka tobacco and a couple pouches of Prince Albert and Middletons Cherry but there is one large glass case that hold a couple Dr. Grabows and MM Cobs......mixed in with the glass "tobacco" pipes. Blasphemy.


----------

